# How come my genie disconnects from wifi all the time?



## bhigh8 (Oct 4, 2006)

It has become very frustrating. Every single time I set up the Wi-Fi for my genie it disconnects the same day. So using the wifi features are pretty much useless. Is anyone else experiencing this? And is there a way to fix it?

Thanks


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

bhigh8 said:


> It has become very frustrating. Every single time I set up the Wi-Fi for my genie it disconnects the same day. So using the wifi features are pretty much useless. Is anyone else experiencing this? And is there a way to fix it?
> 
> Thanks


The is cause most of the times by the router. You can try setting an static IP address on the Genie, if that don't work, perhaps a new router may help.


----------



## bhigh8 (Oct 4, 2006)

My router is fine for everything else, why would I need one so my receiver stays connected? My smart tv works just fine also. Plus I always need to go through whole process to reconnect.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

There is a power saving feature that some routers don't handle properly. What is the model of your router ?

Have you tried setting an static IP address?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

what router do you have? how far away form the router is the hr44?


----------



## bhigh8 (Oct 4, 2006)

How do I set up the static IP address. The router is quite a bit away but I really cant move it. I could go for a stronger one I guess.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Look in the HR44s menu, it will tell you the signal strength that is getting from the router


----------



## jrwinter (Sep 2, 2004)

I have had a Genie for almost a year now and it drops the wi-fi signal all the time.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Cures: Wire it. When that's not possible, move the DVR and or the router. When that's not possible, get a better router, or add a WiFi extender.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Cures: Wire it. When that's not possible, move the DVR and or the router. When that's not possible, get a better router, or add a WiFi extender.


He could also possibly get a CCK.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Huge oversight on my part! Yes, a CCK would be, perhaps, second in line, or tied for first!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah run a coax to any point in the house you have a ethernet connection and use a cck.

I'm still waiting to hear what router it is and it'd be interesting to see what the signal is. Could be its getting interference from being to close to something else too.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

I had the same problem - sometimes the connection would last most of a day and sometimes less than an hour - while using the equipment and I have no problems with wifi with any other equipment. In order to get it to reconnect I had to restart the HR44. Then I had a power outage at the place and when all came back the wifi stayed on for several weeks and I figured there had been some conflict and whatever order stuff came back worked. Then it failed again and I was back in the restart whenever I needed to use WiFi and sometimes it didn't even hold while downloading a program. What a joke.

I finally replaced the wifi with a set of powerline connections that I had used before for something. That seems to work fine and is probably faster than the wifi. 
There is something wrong with the Genie Wifi if it is that sensitive to router settings etc. when nothing else has a problem. Sounds great - works not so great;


----------



## John Strk (Oct 16, 2009)

My Genie (HR44) also frequently says it lost the wireless connection. I see this when I do a search for movies or shows and I see that it lost connection and cannot show on demand titles. Search results suck on this box too compared to my old HR20-100. Hope it's something they fix soon. I'm going to connect the Genie to Ethernet since I already have a cable run and see if that improves it. The last time I tried to record and watch shows on demand there were too many audio cutouts. Hoping it's just the Wi-Fi issue and Ethernet is better. Never had these issues with the HR20-100 and Ethernet.


----------



## richall01 (Sep 30, 2007)

Bad modem did the trick for me.


----------



## bhigh8 (Oct 4, 2006)

Sorry took so long to get back. Router is a Zoom. One of my major problems is my house is completely wired for DirecTV however my Internet is cable. So they had to wire one room with cable so I can get Internet. So everything has to stay in that bedroom. I used youse cck but when they changed the bedroom to cable it wont work now.


----------



## bhigh8 (Oct 4, 2006)

Zoom 5352. I can get signal thoughtout my whole yard but when I connect for use with genie, the next time I go in to use it it's not connected. Sometimes same day or next day


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

bhigh8 said:


> Sorry took so long to get back. Router is a Zoom. One of my major problems is my house is completely wired for DirecTV however my Internet is cable. So they had to wire one room with cable so I can get Internet. So everything has to stay in that bedroom. I used youse cck but when they changed the bedroom to cable it wont work now.


Do you have DirecTV in the room near the the router?


----------



## bhigh8 (Oct 4, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Do you have DirecTV in the room near the the router?


No. They made this room Comcast.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

bhigh8 said:


> No. They made this room Comcast.


Ok, then I'd suggest running an ethernet cable to your HR44 or get a wireless CCK in a room with DirecTV that's closest to your router.


----------



## bhigh8 (Oct 4, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Ok, then I'd suggest running an ethernet cable to your HR44 or get a wireless CCK in a room with DirecTV that's closest to your router.


Can't really run a cable to genie. The are on different floors and pretty far away. Is genie just not as strong as CCK?


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

bhigh8 said:


> Can't really run a cable to genie. The are on different floors and pretty far away. Is genie just not as strong as CCK?


It should be. His point was not that the CCK is better but that you may be able to install it in a room that is closer to the router than the room that the Genie is in, and therefore would have a stronger signal.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

John Strk said:


> My Genie (HR44) also frequently says it lost the wireless connection. I see this when I do a search for movies or shows and I see that it lost connection and cannot show on demand titles. Search results suck on this box too compared to my old HR20-100. Hope it's something they fix soon. I'm going to connect the Genie to Ethernet since I already have a cable run and see if that improves it. The last time I tried to record and watch shows on demand there were too many audio cutouts. Hoping it's just the Wi-Fi issue and Ethernet is better. Never had these issues with the HR20-100 and Ethernet.


Direct (wired) connection is always better.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Well, you have an iffy cable modem and a poor router. You should never have them integrated. WiFi tech moves faster then cable modem tech. I'd get a normal docsis 3.0 cable modem and a real Wireless-AC router. I have no problems sustaining a rock solid 65Mbps down throughout my 2 story house.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Direct (wired) connection is always better.


Yes, but if you can't move equipment around, you kind of need to turn your walls into swiss cheese to snake cable. Unless you don't mind wires snaked all over the outside of your house .

I think he'll be fine with a real cable modem and a real AC router.


----------



## bhigh8 (Oct 4, 2006)

Bill Broderick said:


> It should be. His point was not that the CCK is better but that you may be able to install it in a room that is closer to the router than the room that the Genie is in, and therefore would have a stronger signal.


How can I connect my cck if the room that has router is only set up for Comcast? When comcast came and changed line to cable I couldn't use cck anymore.


----------



## bhigh8 (Oct 4, 2006)

SledgeHammer said:


> Well, you have an iffy cable modem and a poor router. You should never have them integrated. WiFi tech moves faster then cable modem tech. I'd get a normal docsis 3.0 cable modem and a real Wireless-AC router. I have no problems sustaining a rock solid 65Mbps down throughout my 2 story house.


Why is it bad? It works great with everything else. Which is like 10 items. The only thing that it doesn't work with is the genie. Sounds like the genie is the problem more than router, but could be wrong. I never have to reconnect iPhones, iPads laptops, vpns, smart tvs. Just my directv receiver.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

bhigh8 said:


> Why is it bad? It works great with everything else. Which is like 10 items. The only thing that it doesn't work with is the genie. Sounds like the genie is the problem more than router, but could be wrong. *I never have to reconnect iPhones, iPads laptops, vpns, smart tvs. Just my directv receiver.*


Because those items are not connected 24/7. They come and go. Your options are get a better router, hard wired connection or live with the issue


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Just for kicks, you can buy a better router and tested out, if it does not work, you can always take it back! Gateways are the worse.


----------



## bhigh8 (Oct 4, 2006)

What do you guys recommend as the best for directv? Is there a way to use my old cck?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Any "common" router will do the trick

These are very good routers and not expensive

http://www.amazon.com/Linksys-Wireless-Including-Parental-E1200/dp/B004T9RR6I/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1421540815&sr=1-1&keywords=e1200


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Because those items are not connected 24/7. They come and go. Your options are get a better router, hard wired connection or live with the issue





bhigh8 said:


> Why is it bad? It works great with everything else. Which is like 10 items. The only thing that it doesn't work with is the genie. Sounds like the genie is the problem more than router, but could be wrong. I never have to reconnect iPhones, iPads laptops, vpns, smart tvs. Just my directv receiver.


What Peds said. I can only comment on the devices that I have, but I can tell you the iPhone disconnects from the Wi-Fi whenever its locked. My BluRay player and AVR don't have built-in Wi-Fi themselves, they are plugged into an AC wireless bridge. They disconnect from the network when they go to stand-by mode. I never turn them hard off. I also turn my PC off at night, so that disconnects from the network when its off, obviously. Only devices that are 24/7 are the cable modem, router, wireless bridge and the DirecTV box.

In answer to your question, cable modem gateways are designed to be "cheap, all in one" solutions... not good ones.

Having your cable modem right next to your router is generally not a good idea. You want to avoid as much electronic interference as possible. I.e. ever tried putting your router next to speakers? 

Also, if you compare a real router to what you have now, you'll notice its a lot beefier, has better antennas, better components, better CPU, etc.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Any "common" router will do the trick
> 
> These are very good routers and not expensive
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Linksys-Wireless-Including-Parental-E1200/dp/B004T9RR6I/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1421540815&sr=1-1&keywords=e1200


I like Linksys routers as well. But I wouldn't buy an N router if your internet service is more then 30Mbps down. If its higher then that, you MUST step up to an AC router. N tops out at about 30Mbps down to a device in the real world. Of course, that's assuming you have AC devices.

The iPhone 6 has AC for example.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

bhigh8 said:


> How can I connect my cck if the room that has router is only set up for Comcast? When comcast came and changed line to cable I couldn't use cck anymore.


Nobody is suggesting that. What sigma1914 suggested was, if there is a second room in the house, that has DirecTV, and is closer to the router than the room that the Genie is in, you can install a wireless CCK in that room. Since that room would be closer to the router than the Genie is, you should be able to get a more reliable wireless signal than you are getting with the Genie.


----------



## bhigh8 (Oct 4, 2006)

Bill Broderick said:


> Nobody is suggesting that. What sigma1914 suggested was, if there is a second room in the house, that has DirecTV, and is closer to the router than the room that the Genie is in, you can install a wireless CCK in that room. Since that room would be closer to the router than the Genie is, you should be able to get a more reliable wireless signal than you are getting with the Genie.


Gotcha. Well thanks for all the help. I will look Into a different router.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

You asked if you can use your old CCK. Most likely, yes. Try setting it up exactly how it was before. Then restart your Genie. The simplest and probably best solution. How many ethernet jacks on your modem/router?


----------



## bhigh8 (Oct 4, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> You asked if you can use your old CCK. Most likely, yes. Try setting it up exactly how it was before. Then restart your Genie. The simplest and probably best solution. How many ethernet jacks on your modem/router?


I have 4. The problem is that room only has Comcast and my cck had coax running to it.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

You need to reconnect the coax and the ethernet cable.


----------



## Esch84 (Dec 3, 2014)

I don't mean to hijack the thread, but when my HR44 was setup by the tech, I didn't have Ethernet run to the location so he set it up wirelessly. I have the Genie connected to Ethernet now, but in the settings it says it's deactivated since wireless is configured. Do I need to do a red button reset to make the HR44 pick up the wired connection? Any other ways of disabling the wifi and have it use the Ethernet connection?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, you can go into Network settings and redo them. Or use a Menu Reset. Or an RBR,


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

Never one disconnect with wifi on HR44-700, there are issues elsewhere people. I do use a static ip for the genie itself and the clients static within router. Although only the wireless mac id from the genie feeds the clients/wvb, I still static ip the clients/wvb.


----------

